# Simulador electricidad



## willtor (Dic 27, 2006)

Sabeis si existe algún programa que simule una instalación eléctrica simple/complicada . por ejemplo fase,conmutador bombilla neutro y si enciendo conmutador ver como se enciende la bombilla etc...

Bueno espero que me podais ayudar, un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Dic 29, 2006)

willtor dijo:
			
		

> Sabeis si existe algún programa que simule una instalación eléctrica simple/complicada . por ejemplo fase,conmutador bombilla neutro y si enciendo conmutador ver como se enciende la bombilla etc...
> 
> Bueno espero que me podais ayudar, un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano



Hola, yo nunca lo he utilizado pero creo que el ICAP trabaja con instalaciones eléctricas.

Saludos


----------



## willtor (Ene 4, 2007)

Muchas gracias EinSoldiat, ahora lo buscaré


----------

